# Already planning next years halloween



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

this year's halloween hasnt even come yet and I am already planning next years halloween!!! it will be a complete departure from my current theme so i have a lot of work to do! 

Anyone else already planning for next year?


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

oooh yes, 

2012 will be our first year as a walkthough, so a lot of planning to do.
Will also complete some unfinished project like my werewolf.

For the rest i dont planned to do new stuff, i just want to take the year to repairs and upgrade existing props, add details.


----------



## Morticia (Sep 5, 2009)

2012 will be our first year as a walkthough, so a lot of planning to do.

How exciting!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I am always thinking ahead. I already have props to build for next year.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah, I'm working on an Island of Dr. Moreau theme, and I have all kinds of props to finish before next year, I'm currently working on a Mantis hybrid that I'm hoping to finish this year as a teaser for next years haunt. I'm also adding motion for the first time, so I'm a little behind the eight ball in regards to finishing it before Halloween. I've been bitten by the motion bug, and am planning all kinds of new things that move for next year!! Hopefully I'll be able to finish this grandiose idea before next Halloween!!!


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Ohh yeah, I am planning for next year. I was asked to design and build a haunted house for my neighborhood starting next year. It will be the first year that I will actually have help (other than my wife) building props.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Yes! Since we already finished building Nyctophobia 2011, I'm already planning Nyctophobia 2012. I've got the theme and a good amount of the layout figured out, so it's going to be an even longer year than usual waiting for October 2012 haha!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Actually I'm planing for 2013 now. I always have a huge bonfire at our haunt/party, and this years bonfire is already stacked up and ready to light. It is really big, the stack is 12' x 12' and about 8' tall.. made from 2 whole oak trees, and 5 trailer loads of split oak firewood.
Anyway... My neighbor has another giant oak that was struck by lightning so I will help him cut it down and stack on my property for my next party which will be 2013.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm really trying to stick to this year's theme (haunted Senior Prom) but I keep coming up with great ideas for next year (Dia de los Muertos). 

So, basically I've been filing ideas away to start on in mid-November (have to give myself a couple of weeks break)!:winkin:


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

since I will not be home this year, I am already planning for next year by default


----------



## oyayubi (Dec 13, 2009)

*Frightful Tales*

I have a party coming up in two weeks and I am already planning for 2012. next year's theme for me will be Frightful Tales, Fairy tales gone Bad. I am not quite sure yet what plan is however a forest fit's in there somewhere. Anyone have any ideas on where I can bUy Scary Tale stuff?


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

Yup, next year I'm going to be making a toe pincher and probably going to make the small room where I pass out candy all black lights and have tons of fun with that


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Yup, planning a facade for my house for 2012. Hubby and I have already done the sketches and space planning, and are gathering materials. This one is going to require the entire year to build. Also planning some new giant tombstones, a life size crocodile, and some visual effects and illusions. I'm itching to start building for next year, but I'm still tweaking this year's haunt......


----------

